
A new experiment: Browser-based web apps with .NET and Blazor - benaadams
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2018/02/06/blazor-experimental-project/
======
Nelkins
Does anyone know if there is any collaboration between support for WebAssembly
in .NET Core/CoreRT[0] and Mono[1]? Or are they two totally separate efforts?

[0]
[https://github.com/dotnet/corert/blob/master/Documentation/h...](https://github.com/dotnet/corert/blob/master/Documentation/how-
to-build-WebAssembly.md)

[1] [http://www.mono-project.com/news/2017/08/09/hello-
webassembl...](http://www.mono-project.com/news/2017/08/09/hello-webassembly/)

~~~
stevensanderson
The CoreRT and Mono folks certainly do talk to each other.

As I understand, Mono is going to be moving forwards with WebAssembly much
faster than CoreRT will do. Mono has officially committed to it already,
whereas for CoreRT it was more of an exploratory spike.

Also it makes much more sense for Mono to be the .NET runtime for WebAssembly.
Mono is already Microsoft's preferred production-grade .NET runtime for most
client scenarios (iOS/Android native apps, Unity games) and is designed for
that kind of portability. WebAssembly is another client platform like those.

------
Meph504
:-( this doesn't bode well From the article, here is a sample
([https://blazor-demo.azurewebsites.net/](https://blazor-
demo.azurewebsites.net/))

Error 403 - This web app is stopped.

Jokes aside, this could be a really awesome.

------
youdontknowtho
This is such a neat idea. Really cool.

I'm looking forward to targeting webassembly in Visual Studio. This is going
to be awesome.

